# Alko Twin axle chassis noise



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello everyone.
Does anyone know of a garage that is able to work on Alko Twin axle chassis in the North West / North Wales area please.
I have a loud clunking noise from the nearside. It only happens during slow turning manouvers. There is no noise in a straight line. The axle are greased regulary. It is a 2010 model.
I think/hope something just loose.
Thanks in advance.
Frank


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Having got Alko Twin axles myself, and done all my own work on them, I was just wondering if you've done any preliminary checks yourself first, for example jacking up each wheel seperately to check for any free play or metallic noises when spinning the wheels?

Just a thought, as maybe it could be something simple rather than something expensive !!!!

Mick


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Frank,

Further to my last, for example it may be no more than a wheel bearing gone (or going) on one of the wheels, although I'd be the first to acknowledge that that would be more of a whirring noise rather than a clunking sound. Could also be one of the shock absorbers come adrift, broken or damaged.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

FranknJan said:


> Hello everyone.
> Does anyone know of a garage that is able to work on Alko Twin axle chassis in the North West / North Wales area please.
> I have a loud clunking noise from the nearside. It only happens during slow turning manouvers. There is no noise in a straight line. The axle are greased regulary. It is a 2010 model.
> I think/hope something just loose.
> ...


FWIW, the same issue was covered recently on Swift Talk. Turned out to be the hab body moving on the chassis. ST is free to join, even non Swift owners can join by simply making up a VIN no. in the registration details.


----------

